# can u do IUI with donor sperm?



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there
this migh tbe a really daft question but I haven't got to grips with all this terminologytreaments!!!  - can you do IUI when using donor sperm? We are looking into egg share to pay for treatment as we cant have nhs funding.  Are fertility problems are due to a failed reversal and we are looking at all our options - I am surprised to find my fiance is asking about donor as well as SSR and ISCI and so thought one of my ff's might be able to help us out with this info....

anyone having this treatent?  

ta lou x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi lou,


yes you can its called DIUI, the sucess results arnt that good though, only 11% at my clinic, im just about to start my 3rd cycle.


best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


deborahx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi
Im currently waiting to start 3rd cycle of DIUI, so the answer to your question is "yes" !!!- good luck on your journey
xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lou,

As you can see I have had 3 lots of DIUI.  Like deborah said the succes rate is low, at my clinic they give it 15%  .  But saying that out of my 3 lots I got a BFP on 2nd and 3rd attempt .  In our area also we have to pay for DIUI as it is not on nhs, it cost us each time £750.00 but I know this does vary quite a lot depending on your area.

Good Luck to you and your fiance.
     
Emma
x x x x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck lounea with your treatment if you decide to go for it.
We had several attempts using donor sperm but unfortunately it wasn't to be for us.


----------

